# libpthread error

## singhalg

I want to install Intel Fortran Compiler on my system. When I tried to install its rpm it gave several dependencies to install first. Among all, libprthread.so.0 was one. I tried to install its rpm and once it was installed, I am not able to run any command now.

If I try to do "ls" at my prompt, it gives me following errors

[quote]

ls: /lib/libpthread.so.0: no version information available (required by /lib/librt.so.1)

ls: /lib/libpthread.so.0: no version information available (required by /lib/librt.so.1)

ls: /lib/libpthread.so.0: no version information available (required by /lib/librt.so.1)

ls: relocation error: /lib/librt.so.1: symbol __pthread_clock_settime, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libpthread.so.0 with link time reference

[/quote]

I am just afraid if i corrupted any such files by forcing libpthread to get installed.

Please help !! I am really worried if I have to reinstall gentoo.

Thanks in advance

G

----------

## spb

```
$ qpkg -f /usr/lib/libpthread.so

sys-libs/glibc *
```

Oh dear. It seems you've hosed glibc. Probably the most likely fix is to boot a livecd, fetch the glibc tarball from here (pick the version that best matches the one you have installed-- probably 2.3.2-r9 if you're on stable x86), then unpack it over your system. Then chroot into it, and see what happens. If things are working, then emerge glibc.

----------

## spb

Oh, and in general it's best to stick with one packaging system-- 'emerge ifc'.

----------

## singhalg

First of all thanks for your reply. I tired to boot from livecd, chrooted ...and then tried to run emerge system....but it gives me the same errors

/usr/bin/python: /lib/libpthread.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libpython2.3.so.1.0

Now I cant perform any emerge operations. I wonder how to copy the glibc tarball you mentioned and then emerging glibc from there....as emerge wont work now !!

----------

## singhalg

And yeah, now I realize not to interfere emerge and rpm. But since now I have done a mistake, is there any way out    :Question: 

I really dont want to waste my time reinstalling gentoo all over again, I like it and want to be with it !!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## spb

 *singhalg wrote:*   

> I wonder how to copy the glibc tarball you mentioned and then emerging glibc from there....as emerge wont work now !!

 

Boot the livecd. Mount your hard disk partitions. Then cd to the place you mounted your root partition, and run 'wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/glibc-version.tbz2'. Then 'tar xvjpf glibc-version.tbz2'. Now chroot, and see what happens. If it still doesn't work, it's time for a stage2 tarball.

----------

## singhalg

ok, I tried that.....I was able to chroot after extracting glibc-2.3.2-r9. Then I tried to do 'env-update' ....it gave me the following message:

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

  * Caching service dependencies...

ls: /lib/libpthread.so.0: no version information available (required by /lib/librt.so.1)

ls: /lib/libpthread.so.0: no version information available (required by /lib/librt.so.1)

ls: /lib/libpthread.so.0: no version information available (required by /lib/librt.so.1)

ls: relocation error: /lib/librt.so.1: symbol __pthread_clock_settime, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libpthread.so.0 with link time reference

   * No scripts to process!

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: No such file or directory

Shall I try any other version of glibc ?

----------

## spb

OK, next step: 

(1) Boot the livecd. Mount partitions. 

(2) Backup ALL of /etc, and also /var/cache/edb/world and /var/cache/edb/virtuals. 

(3) Take a stage2 tarball, and unpack it over your installation. 

(4) Emerge system. 

(5) Copy back the files you backed up in step 2.

(6) emerge -e world.

----------

## singhalg

I dont have any /var/cache/edb folder.....so skipping this step and following the others !!

Thanks for this, let me give it a shot !!

----------

## spb

 *singhalg wrote:*   

> I dont have any /var/cache/edb folder.....so skipping this step and following the others !!

 You'll need that world file if you want to get all your installed packages back. If you don't have it, you'll have to reinstall each one manually.

----------

## singhalg

Well I know there should be a /var/cache/edb/world folder but its not here on my workstation....so the only thing which I can do is to reinstall all the packages again.

Thanks though !!

----------

## singhalg

Now more troubles.....after extracting stage2 tarball over installation, when i do emerge system, it says emerge command not found !!

----------

## spb

 *singhalg wrote:*   

> Now more troubles.....after extracting stage2 tarball over installation, when i do emerge system, it says emerge command not found !!

 Huh? Are you chrooted properly? The emerge script is *in* the stage2 tarball, so once you extract, it "has" to be there.  :Confused: 

----------

## singhalg

ok I did the following in order:

1) mounted all my partitions

2) then extracted stage2 tarball

3)chrooted

4)emerged system....it performs some global updates and after that it gives me an error saying bad interpreter and then everything just bombs. Nothing works after that !!

Now if I do "env-update" just after chrooting, it gives the same error with python thingies. And then it doesnt recognizes emerge either.

----------

## spb

That's not meant to happen.  :Neutral:  I'm afraid it looks like you're heading for a reinstall.  :Sad: 

----------

## singhalg

never mind....i guess now its time to leave gentoo on my workstation....though I will still have gentoo on my laptop  :Smile: 

Going to Knoppix !!

"thebell" I appreciate your sincere help towards this !!

Sincerely,

G

----------

